# Plants in Action Contest (Rotala macandra var.narrow leaf)



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice looking plant.


----------



## 2in10 (Sep 5, 2010)

great color


----------



## waratep (Aug 3, 2011)

is there any secret of this red?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This plant likes light. If you supply it with light you will get this color. It's not a really easy plant to grow. You can also find this plant known as Rotala magenta


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Good for nano ? Thinking if keeping very short so it will get thick.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It can be good for a nano but you will have to keep it short. It's one of my favorites!


----------

